# Japanese puzzle box veneer



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

A while ago I came across this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjhTbePvyXc

The video gives a general overview of the process of making this veneer but I'm lacking on the specifics like the name of the style or where to find more info on it. Considering the tight fitting joints It seems like I could apply to making a butcher block cutting board. Could anyone shed some light on some specifics like how to make the block used to guide the angles of each individual pieces?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I personally don't know the answer to your questions, but, I mean, WOW. I loved watching that. That is a skillset I would love to learn.


----------

